# /webmail alias: download file und Apache vServer Config-Änderung



## mascoxx (14. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

in meiner Umgebung bringt der Squirremail-Alias /webmail, welcher per Symlink unter /etc/apache2/conf.d/squirrelmail konfiguriert ist,
bei Aufruf von http://<vhost>/webmail lediglich ein "download"-File, welches den Inhalt von index.php hat.
Wenn ich http://<webserver-fqdn>/webmail eintippe klappts. Ein Hinzufügen von ":/usr/share/squirrelmail:/etc/squirrelmail" bei PHP open_basedir brachte keine Veränderung. phpmyadmin jedoch funktioniert.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei bestehenden Kunden, dessen vhost-Config nicht verändert wurde (seit mehreren ispconfig-Updates) /webmail noch funktionierte, allerdings nur so lange nicht auf "Speichern" im ISPconfig Portal geklickt wurde.
Scheinbar wird die Config dabei grob verändert. Im ispconfig Portal unter Websites wurde neben der Website auch kein Kunde mehr angezeigt, obwohl die Website unter dem Kundenlogin sichtbar war (diesen musste ich als Admin neu setzen).Hier ein Beispiel.

ursprünglich (running):

```
<Directory /var/www/###domain###>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
 
<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/###domain###/web
 
    ServerName ###domain###
    ServerAlias *.###domain###
    ServerAdmin webmaster@###domain###
 
    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/###domain###/error.log
 
    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
 
    <Directory /var/www/###domain###/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
 
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client12/web29/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
 
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>
 
    # cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client12/web29/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client12/web29/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web29 client12
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/###domain###/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web29/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride all
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
 
 
</VirtualHost>
```
neu (not running):

```
<Directory /var/www/###domain###>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
 
<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/###domain###/web
 
    ServerName ###domain###
    ServerAlias *.###domain###
    ServerAdmin webmaster@###domain###
 
    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/###domain###/error.log
 
    Alias /error/ "/var/www/###domain###/web/error/"
    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 502 /error/502.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
 
    <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
    </IfModule>
 
    <Directory /var/www/###domain###/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
 
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client0/web29/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
 
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
    </Directory>
 
 
 
    # cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client0/web29/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client0/web29/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    <IfModule mod_suexec.c>
      SuexecUserGroup web29 client0
    </IfModule>
    # Clear PHP settings of this website
    <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
        SetHandler None
    </FilesMatch>
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
    # For config options see: http://httpd.apache.org/mod_fcgid/mod/mod_fcgid.html
    <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
        IdleTimeout 300
        ProcessLifeTime 3600
        # MaxProcessCount 1000
        DefaultMinClassProcessCount 0
        DefaultMaxClassProcessCount 100
        IPCConnectTimeout 3
        IPCCommTimeout 360
        BusyTimeout 300
    </IfModule>
    <Directory /var/www/###domain###/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web29/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client0/web29/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web29/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
 
 
    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web29 client0
    </IfModule>
 
    <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
      # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
      <Directory /var/www/clients/client0/web29/webdav>
        <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
          SetHandler None
        </FilesMatch>
      </Directory>
      DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client0/web29/tmp/DavLock
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>
 
 
</VirtualHost>
```
Edit: Diese Meldung habe ich gerade im Eventlog gesehen: User dir is outside of docroot.

Danke und LG,
Clemens


----------



## mascoxx (18. Aug. 2012)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## mascoxx (20. Sep. 2012)

Gibt's ja nicht, dass niemand einen Lösungsansatz hat?!


----------



## nowayback (20. Sep. 2012)

Moinsen,

Sieht stark danach aus, als wenn du - warum auch immer - statt client12 nun alles unter client0 laufen hast.

Evtl. hast du da mal den Besitzer durcheinandergebracht und deshalb läuft das nun nicht mehr wie geplant. 

Grüße
nwb


----------

